# Sysdeo-Plugin für Eclipse / Tomcat - wo downloaden?



## Ibot80 (9. Jan 2007)

Ok, die Überschrift mag täuschen - ich habe gegoogelt! Habe früher schon mit dem Plugin gearbeitet, als ich eine neue Eclipse-Installation aufsetzen wollte, konnte ich keine Downloadquelle für das Plugin mehr finden.

Auf diesen Link wird häufig verwiesen: http://www.sysdeo.com/eclipse/tomcatplugin
Der funktioniert aber bei mir nicht, genau so wenig wie www.sysdeo.com selbst.

Gibt es andere Download-Quellen?
Oder gibt es gar ein neues / anderes / besseres Plugin?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## EOB (12. Jan 2007)

hi, du koenntest netbeans nehmen. da ist ein tomcat mit drinne, der sofort funzt. die seite von sysdeo geht oftmals nicht. probier es mal spaeter wieder und warte ein wenig. wie die wohl geschaefte machen, wenn die seite immer down ist....ich seh grad, koennte dir die neuste version senden, wenn du willst. bei interesse mal mailadresse posten oder so.

gruesse


----------



## Guest (14. Jan 2007)

Hi Mørketid,

es wäre sehr schön, wenn du mir das Plugin mailen könntest: tobias.buer at gmx de

Es ist mir auch ein rätsel, warum die Sysdeo-Seite so oft nicht erreichbar ist. Aber ich verstehe auch nicht, warum so ein populäres Plugin nicht auch auf anderen Seiten zum download angeboten wird.

Danke für Deine Hilfe,
Tobi


----------



## EOB (14. Jan 2007)

kommt morgen...


----------



## EOB (16. Jan 2007)

download

da habt ihrs....


----------



## guest (16. Jan 2007)

Die Sysdeo-Seite geht schon wieder nicht ....


----------



## EOB (17. Jan 2007)

darum hab ich ja den link gepostet...da kannst dus dir laden.

gruesse


----------



## Dit (24. Jan 2007)

sehr gut die Thread kam gelegen hatte auch gerade vor es runter zu laden seite wiedermal down 
mit dem Link kannste noch echt Geld machen  :lol:


----------



## EOB (24. Jan 2007)

:shock:    :toll:


----------



## AlemannenLady (5. Feb 2007)

Gute Sache, ich hab's auch nicht von SysDeo herunterladen können. Ich glaub, innerhalb einer Woche könnte man mit nem eigenen Downloadbereich Millionär werden


----------



## EOB (5. Feb 2007)

bedient euch nur ;-)


----------



## Guest (6. Feb 2007)

Hey super endlich hat die Tage lange suche ein Ende *DANKE!!*

 :toll:  :toll:  :toll:  :toll:  :toll:  :toll:  :toll:  :toll:  :toll:


----------

